
Atlassian and Trello: changing the way teams work - mdeira
https://blogs.atlassian.com/2017/01/atlassian-plus-trello/
======
dbg31415
This is a dupe.

* Atlassian acquires Trello for $425M | Hacker News || [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13356318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13356318)

